# ITX + Hardware Raid NAS



## embeddedbob (Nov 15, 2009)

Has anyone used a decent hardware raid card in conjunction with an efficient (and quiet) ITX system. Theres a few other tasks it will peform which is the reason why I dont want to just buy a box (+ I already have a rackmount case).

E.g.

PCI-E 4-port Hardware RAID Controller

VIA EPIA-SN Mini-ITX

POV ION 330 Atom 

ZOTAC ION 330 Atom ITX F Series

Iâ€™ve checked the hardware compatibility list and the ION boards and 3ware controller are fully supported, great . The VIA system seems less supported.

Anyway, I was posting to see if anyone has constructed such a system and how it performed... Gbit NIC throughput from the array?


----------



## vivek (Nov 15, 2009)

I've used both 3ware and Adaptec raid controller. No problem what soever. However, most of my boxes are in RAID10 or RAID1 configuration. Unfortunately ITX wasn't enough for our work load. So we end up with high end server.


----------



## User23 (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice setup. The 3ware contr. will do a good job.
I hope the VIA VT6130 PCIe NIC wont be the bottleneck.


----------



## embeddedbob (Nov 16, 2009)

Me too, but thats why I think ill go with one of the ION atom boards (NIC performance that is).

Thanks


----------

